# Lost Sawyer Oar Cataract Canyon



## BrownTrout (Jul 1, 2004)

I saw Kyle orton using this same paddle.


----------



## pwilson5114 (Mar 12, 2008)

*sawyer oars*

He must be holding on to it for me, because Kyle Orton is a capable NFL quarterback that can throw the ball. If you said Tim Tebow, then I would be worried that he was stealing it in preparation for his next career as a sheep hearder.


----------

